# What other breeds show in my GSD from the shelter?



## Mr.Max (Nov 30, 2010)

My wife and I picked up Maximus from a local shelter about two weeks ago. They said he is a German Shepherd that is about a year old. Can anyone tell me what they see based on the pictures (linked below)? We were wondering how much German Shepherd he is and what other breeds he's crossed with. From what I've read so far, it sounds like the DNA tests aren't very accurate.

This is our first dog and we are very excited to learn as much about him as we can.










Note: We have since gotten rid of the rawhide bone. I didn't think it was a big deal but apparently some folks feel very strongly about giving dogs rawhide. We are still learning...

There are more pictures here:
Maximus pictures by jkyoachim - Photobucket

Thanks for your help!


----------



## DDR Chief (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks like mostly, if not all GSD. Is that straight white on his chest? Maybe a little husky? I'm no expert but he looks mostly GSD to me. Congrats either way!


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Kinda hard to tell from the one pic? He's only a year? To me IMO his ears look a tad big for being a year old? I'm not trying to insult I am just trying to answer the question. Did they say he was a mix? Now about the rawhide, as long as he's not eating huge chunks, I don't think there is anything wrong with it just keep your eye on him, if he gets a big chunk loose in the bone cut it off and throw it away, try to keep it as hard as possible. I have been wrong before but if it's a quality rawhide I think it's fine.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

first off, he's a good looking dog. 2nd, i would say besides the GSD he may have some collie in him (guessing from the white chest). And as far as the rawhide goes, really all you need to watch out for is his water intake. My dogs LOVE rawhide and will chew on them all day if we'd let them. If they drink a lot of water after chewing a large portion of rawhide, the rawhide in their stomach swells and can cause a blockage. Drinking a little water is fine but gulping it down isnt.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

He looks like a German Shepherd to me.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He is probably 2/3 GSD but all that white on his chest and paws comes from another breed, maybe Collie?


----------



## Mr.Max (Nov 30, 2010)

I question his age myself. According to the surrender sheet from the shelter, the previous owners said he was 11 months old but they also said that they had him for 11 months. And I'm pretty sure that they got him from someone else. Which may mean he is 11 months + however old he was when they picked him up. What's the proper age that a puppy would be sold?

There are more pictures when you follow the link below the pic but they aren't the greatest for getting a good look at him. I will try to get some more pics up tonight.
Thanks.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

He's a good looking dog and if it weren't for the white on his chest I'd say all GSD. His face looks all GSD but the white says he must be mixed with something else.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Puppies normally go to their new homes at 8 weeks old (2 months). BUT some back-yard-breeders will let them go sooner...5, 6, 7 weeks.


----------



## Mr.Max (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback, we really appreciate it!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

the proper age a pup should go to a new home is at 8 weeks. Some go at 6 weeks which should never happen without a REALLY good reason because they miss out on vital time learning doggie rules and boundaries.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

The white paws and tip on the tail aren't typical shepherd markings so there's probably something else in there but he does look like a shepherd for the most part.
Pretty boy!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

He's really handsome. He has those soulful, hard-to-say-no-to eyes.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

I wonder if....maybe...what am I trying to say lol? Can it be possible for a GSD to have the resesive white gene and not turn all white? Does anyone here know what I am trying to ask lol, I am brain dead today.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Denali Girl said:


> I wonder if....maybe...what am I trying to say lol? Can it be possible for a GSD to have the resesive white gene and not turn all white? Does anyone here know what I am trying to ask lol, I am brain dead today.


No, but there is a white spotting gene in GSD's. It is usually a white spot on the chest, but I have had puppies with white toes and spots on their chins.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Denali Girl said:


> I wonder if....maybe...what am I trying to say lol? Can it be possible for a GSD to have the resesive white gene and not turn all white? Does anyone here know what I am trying to ask lol, I am brain dead today.


 
the only thing i can say would explain that much white on a shepherd without it being a mixed breed would be the panda gene but if that was the case we would be seeing a great deal more white that we are. However, as we're only getting one view being the front, i cant say for sure.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> the only thing i can say would explain that much white on a shepherd without it being a mixed breed would be the panda gene but if that was the case we would be seeing a great deal more white that we are. However, as we're only getting one view being the front, i cant say for sure.


More pictures here if you want to take a closer look.
Maximus pictures by jkyoachim - Photobucket


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Call me crazy but I keep looking at those ears and thinking Pharoah Hound. Not sure if that would account for the white chest, though.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> More pictures here if you want to take a closer look.
> Maximus pictures by jkyoachim - Photobucket


*yeah there's not enough white on him for him to be panda. and panda sheps usually have white on their faces. *



paulag1955 said:


> Call me crazy but I keep looking at those ears and thinking Pharoah Hound. Not sure if that would account for the white chest, though.


 
*Thats kinda what i was thinking though i couldnt click it in my head the breed specifics aka Pharoah Hound. BUT considering the dog is only a year old and if he IS mixed with some collie breed, that would explain the smaller head with the ears being so large. *


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> He is probably 2/3 GSD but all that white on his chest and paws comes from another breed, maybe Collie?


I agree 100%.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

can you possibly post a picture of him standing from the side?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

He is a beautiful dog, I'd say all GSD. M

By black GSD has a white spot on his chest, not as big your dog's. And he has white on his feet. I call them snow feet.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I had a PB gsd that had a great deal of silvery white on her chest like that as well as her toes. Her grandmother was all white, so it is possible that he's purebred. It wold help to see a standing photo. He's a really cool looking dog and those eyes just kill me!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Call me crazy but I keep looking at those ears and thinking Pharoah Hound. Not sure if that would account for the white chest, though.


I thought that same thing, based on the shape and length of his ears. The white chest - hmmm.....not sure on that, but in a few of those pictures, his shoulder area looks a little "Brindle" to me....could that coupled with the white chest be "Boxer" possibly? Just a thought. :shrug:


----------



## Mr.Max (Nov 30, 2010)

I've added a few standing side shots.
There are more here: Maximus pictures by jkyoachim - Photobucket


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Looks like a sable GSD to me. While that is a lot of white for the normal white spotting gene often found in GSDs, it is not unheard of. White tail tips, white feet and large white chest patches rather than smaller ones can and do happen.

It is possible that he is mixed of course, but if he is he is definitely high percentage GSD mix. Probably 3/4 GSD if he is mixed, but I really don't think he is. If a mix, there should be evidence of that in his structure, coat, face, ears or other areas, and everything about him looks GSD except the white markings. But again, while white spotting isn't usually that extensive, it can be so the existence of those white markings doesn't necessarily mean he is a mix.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx's mother had a purebred litter with a pup that had white spotting(feet looked like a boxer when I saw the litter at 4 weeks), a sable as well(wonder if this is the same dog!!). I would have liked to see the pup as it matured, not sure if all that white would have faded. 
Onyx also has white tipped tail and her feet have it too, but not to that extreme~ Onyx's white spotting never faded. I wish her toe pencilling would have over-ruled the white!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm still saying gsd- gorgeous dog!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

There's no way that's just a German Shepherd. Maybe Husky/Shepherd but not a straight GSD. Pretty dog indeed, however.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Max is a nice looking dog whether he's pb
or not.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

He's pretty! The shape of the eyes, something about his head, and the eyes tell me he's not PB, but he's definitely got a lot of GSD in him.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

The first thing I saw when I looked at him (beside the gsd) was Ibizan Hound. He's the the large ears and long legs, he's lean and his tail is similiar. That would be my guess. Here's a link you can view some pics:
Google


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> The first thing I saw when I looked at him (beside the gsd) was Ibizan Hound. He's the the large ears and long legs, he's lean and his tail is similiar. That would be my guess. Here's a link you can view some pics:
> Google


That would be my guess if I had to guess.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm seeing a lot of GSD. He is gorgeous and I LOVE his ears.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Not all GSD's are well bred. Eye shape(or color), earset, structure(length of body isn't the norm)...I think the dog is a purebred, just not well bred. Though I'd accept him into my pack no problem, he's adorable!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

To me there's nothing about his structure that doesn't look like a purebred GSD. If he was mixed with something there should be evidence in his structure, not just the coloring. GSDs can have white on them, so who's to say how much exactly is not possible? I have seen GSDs with white on the feet just like that. I have not seen one with a chest patch that big, but I'm sure it's very possible.

I say he's a purebred, because like I said, nothing about his structure looks non-gsd to me at all


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

He doesn't look pb to me but who knows? My Kai came from a big litter and one of the dogs looked exactly like a gsd. You would have never known he wasn't pb if you hadn't seen all of the other puppies. I've also seen dogs that looked like pb gsds except they were between 40 and 50 pounds. 

Genetics are pretty interesting, the way dogs come out differently from one another.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> The first thing I saw when I looked at him (beside the gsd) was Ibizan Hound. He's the the large ears and long legs, he's lean and his tail is similiar. That would be my guess. Here's a link you can view some pics:
> Google


I think you have solved the mystery! After looking at pics of the Ibizan, I agree with you 100%! That would explain the whit markings, the ears and the shape of his eyes! Great job AlphaMom! :thumbup:


----------



## overtgabby (Aug 2, 2010)

Id say Kelpie or Husky. Kelpies have rather large ears.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

He's very handsome. Maybe he has some Akita in him?


----------



## Mr.Max (Nov 30, 2010)

We really appreciate all the comments (and compliments). We love him either way but were just curious if he had any other breeds in him. I'm trying to track down the previous owners to find out where they got him from but I doubt I'm going to get anywhere. Regardless, it's very fascinating. As he grows up and fills out, we'll see if it becomes more or less apparent.


----------

